# Angel of Fire by William King Cover Art



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> 
> The secret cabal of Black Library artists have been hard at work of late and we have a slew of new covers to show you over the next few months. To kick these off, we bring you Raymond Swanland’s art for the first Macharian Crusade novel by William King, Angel of Fire.






















http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/ANGEL-OF-FIRE.html


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

very spiffy.. i like it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ave Imperator! I cant bloody wait for this!


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Words cannot express how excited I am about this... or how high my expectations are!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A Macharius series? Well let me put it this way, the chance to read about the man who spoke these two quotes...

What I cannot crush with words I will crush with the tanks of the Imperial Guard!
- Lord Solar Macharius

The meaning of victory is not to merely defeat tour enemy but to destroy him, to completely eradicate him from living memory, to leave no remnant of his endeavours, to crush utterly his achievement and remove from all record his every trace of existence. From that defeat no enemy can ever recover. That is the meaning of victory. 
- Lord Solar Macharius

Is a bloody dream come true! I can't wait for this series, and Macharius really does look like an Angel of War in that art. This is going to be good.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I really hope William King does Macharius justice... he's the Alexander of 40k. It's going to be a challenge to properly portray a ruthless and idealistic genius such as the Lord Solar.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You know, I was sold all the way back when I read a short extract of a Warlord titan blowing shit up at the battle of Irongrad. 

I really cant wait for this.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm so glad they have decided to cover this period of 'history'.

I thought they might want to wait until the HH series was done but glad they haven't. We'll have to wait and see just how far the commitments stretch the authors though, I hope there isn't a dip in quality because of the tight deadlines enforced by two series'


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, it should be interesting to see who will write it. William King, for instance, hasn't worked on the Horus Heresy series, so there shouldn't be a conflict there.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

From what I have pieced together it is going to be a trilogy, and William is by the looks of it going to write it all, since he is right now waiting for this book to be approved so that he can start writing the second one.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Correct.

And, apparently, it will be first-person POV, seen from the eyes of an "ordinary soldier" (unless Mr. King considers Macharius to be an ordinary soldier himself).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, very much that link.

And here was the Titan, http://networkedblogs.com/oG4ZO


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Those are his thoughts on role-playing games.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

well I'm glad Mr King is writing the whole story, although I'm a little surprised that there will be only three books, considering the shear scale of the crussade! 

Still, if he only has three books to write he can get back to finishing Ragnar's story... :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Those are his thoughts on role-playing games.


Weird fact, I do have the correct link. 

Another weird fact, both articles have the same link.

But the post I was trying to get to was called _"One for the Titan fans"_ and its about four pages back on the blog.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, Doelago!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I really hope William King does Macharius justice... he's the Alexander of 40k. It's going to be a challenge to properly portray a ruthless and idealistic genius such as the Lord Solar.



He made the Space Wolves near-legends in the current heart-of-hearts 40k Space Wolves fans; he made a certain human & slayer legends in the minds of all fantasy nuts, so do you see his trend ending all of a sudden?


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

RAYMOND SWANLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This guy is a fucking beast, I love his art style, gritty but wonderfully stylized with a great understanding of lighting.

As for the book itself, I'm excited we get to see something outside of the normal 40k/heresy stuff, haven't read much from King so I will reserve any other skepticism's.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a wonderful cover. Gritty and dark yet with that hint of fantastical mythos we love in 40k. The covers are getting better and better over recent years. 

Interesting that King's going to doing it, he hasn't done anything 40k in a long while. Also interesting it's only going to be a trilogy considering the sheer scale of the crusade (especially when you consider the comparative length of the Gaunts series. Though perhaps this was a deliberate decision not to have another long, ongoing, crusade series).


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

What a fantastic cover, I'm really happy with the effort that Black Library is putting into procuring quality artists. I'm optimistic for the book series too, I would have preferred more than three books but hey if it were up to me the series would never end


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Raymond Swanland is an amazing cover artist 
He first won me over with his AvP cover art
















His 40k work looks similarly amazing


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

Those are some quality artworks, but I can't shake the feeling the first Predator is reciting the alien version of Hamlet.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

i was lucky enough to recored an interview with Bill king at Gamesday and we chatted in depth about this up comming book amongst other things.
I will let yo uknow when its out via the podcast sub forums
D


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

I love Bill King, the first Ragnar novel is right up there with Eisenhorn and Gaunt stories in my opinion.
Really excited about this, I like to read non-Astarte novels every now and again


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Since when did Macharias have wings?


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't had an orgasm that powerful in a long time. I've been waiting for someone to write something about Macharius since he's the Alexander and Patton of 40k. All I know is that it's going to be epic.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Since when did Macharias have wings?


Well, if you look closely you will notice that he actually does not. They represent the saint like being that he was. I think.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Smokes said:


> I haven't had an orgasm that powerful in a long time. I've been waiting for someone to write something about Macharius since he's the Alexander and Patton of 40k. All I know is that it's going to be epic.


LMAO! But yeah that cover is epic.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Cover is boss as fuck.

The artist's AVP artwork is almost as good as the AVP Pr0n I've seen.


----------

